# My Family does things with my Ex and kids behind my back.



## SeekerOfLight (Aug 11, 2012)

I have one brother in particular who continues to invite my ex-wife and my kids to his family events. I feel like he's choosing my ex over me (kind of because he is). Should this bother me or am I being oversensitive?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Do they have kids? (Your brother and his wife)...Maybe they just want to keep the kids together. Cousins are awesome.


----------



## SeekerOfLight (Aug 11, 2012)

My brother is divorced (several times) and he does have kids. I don't have a problem with him inviting my kids to things. But he invites my kids and their mother (my ex) instead of inviting my kids and me...


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

SeekerOfLight said:


> My brother is divorced (several times) and he does have kids. I don't have a problem with him inviting my kids to things. But he invites my kids and their mother (my ex) instead of inviting my kids and me...


I know the politcally correct thing to say would be it's the children that matter, but I'd be pissed too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I'd be pissed in that sense.
Maybe your ex and brother are gettin' it on? Hate to say it, but...sounds weird. Why not call YOU when you have the kids, ya know?


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sounds weird as hell. I agree with that_girl. Something is probably going on there.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

Our family still invites my soon-to-be ex SIL to family functions with the kids. We do invite my brother as well but my SIL has full custody of the kids. Also, we still consider her part of the family. She is the mother of my nieces and nephews. Just because my brother is divorcing her, doesn't mean that we have to as well. Yet, my brother has no issues with us inviting her..... Maybe if we invited her and deliberately *didn't* invite him, that might present some problems.


----------

